# Naomi crafting Ironwood Dresser



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

Leave a message and I'll send you a Dodo.

I'll only take one person at a time to save on airport trouble. If you take a long time to reply I might move down the list.

There are signs from the airport to her house, it's directly to the right and across the bridge.

No running, please!  The entire path to her house is covered in flowers due to island restructuring. It's a mess! 

After you get the DIY you should leave by the minus menu or by the airport so I can invite the next person. Please don't stop to shop!

No tip needed. I just want to share the DIY.


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Chibin (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## acsince2004 (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 13, 2020)

Would like to stop by!


----------



## lrpo (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to stop by thank you!


----------



## JaneIIe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! If she’s still crafting, I would love to come and visit! ^^


----------



## icypurr (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come over please, thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to come. Thanks.


----------



## beemayor (Apr 13, 2020)

i'd like to visit if you're not too backed up with people!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Cynber (Apr 13, 2020)

Still have spots open?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

Her house is very close to the airport so hopefully I can invite lots of people!

I'll like your post when you're next and send the code as soon as I can.


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

Please ignore, just realized that I already have one.  Thanks!


----------



## Square Min (Apr 13, 2020)

May I? If there’s slot .. thanks


----------



## storybymori (Apr 13, 2020)

Interested if there is a spot.


----------



## NeoTK (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to drop by if possible!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come please ^_^ thank you!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 13, 2020)

If you have time I’d love to come


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit if they're still making it!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to visit if there's still time


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

Still crafting!
I'll do my best!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 13, 2020)

If there's still room I'd love to come ^_^


----------



## Reploid (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come by! Please and thanks


----------



## dlsxyt (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to join this so much!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 13, 2020)

i would like to visit!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to visit please!


----------



## morthael (Apr 13, 2020)

Whenever you have space, I'd love to come by!


----------



## N a t (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm sure that you have a long line but if you're still doing this I would love to visit!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 13, 2020)

May I visit? :,)


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

Still fitting people in! Sorry for the super long wait
I will be doing this until Naomi's little hooves get tired.

The current system:
I'll like your post when you're next and send the code as soon as the previous guest is done.

Edit: I'm finally on page two! Still going!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## stargurg (Apr 13, 2020)

hi there, could i visit? c:


----------



## zenni (Apr 13, 2020)

Omg I need to visit! Please let me know if there's still room


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come if possible


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I come by pls


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to come if you have room!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 13, 2020)

If you're still open, would love to come by!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

Her little hooves are tapping away so I'm still trying to bring everybody in. 
Thank you everyone for your patience! 
Everybody has been super kind about the wait.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 13, 2020)

After almost three hours she finally stopped!
I'm so sorry to everyone who couldn't make it.

I hope you all find it soon!


----------

